# Finished up the treadmill motor conversion



## Shotgun (Mar 5, 2021)

I finally got the treadmill motor up and running on my round column mill so that I no longer have to swap out belts.









						The Wrong-Fu Tread Mill
					

Continuing the effort to swap out the single-phase, 120V AC motor for something smoother with speed control. After adding a cooling feature to the treadmill motor's flywheel, I demonstrate it in actio




					rumble.com


----------

